# Wo habt Ihr guter Erfahrungen gemacht



## donald93 (13. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

die erste eigene Wohnung steht vor der Tür. Natürlich benötige dort auch einen Internetanschluss und vielleicht auch eine Festnetznummer. Diese ist jedoch nicht erforderlich, wenn man hierdurch Geld sparen kann.
Die Wohnung befindet sich in 22949, mit der Verfügbarkeit soll ich laut Aussage des Vermieters keine Probleme haben.

Ich benötige nicht die schnellste Leitung, aber die letzte Ente soll es auch nicht sein. Ich dachte erstmal an eine mindestens 50 Mbit/s Download & 6 Mbit/s Upload.

Die Frage ist natürlich ob diese Leitung auch ankommt.
Gern kann payTV dabei sein um vielleicht auch mal den ein oder anderen Film zu schauen. Hier habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen was es gibt und was ich brauche.
Ich kenne sky von Freunden, das scheint mir jedoch teuer zu sein. Zusätzlich gibt es viele Online Videotheken. Über amazon prime soll auch was möglich sein.
Sollte natürlich nicht das teuerste sein, aber 5,00€ sparen und dann nur Probleme zu haben ist nicht meinFall.

Ich habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten für den Bereich Internet und Telefon rausgesucht. Diese Angebote habe ich alle über meinen Arbeitgeber herraus gesucht.
Bei kabel Deutschland gibt es noch das Internet, Phone & TV Komfort HD Kabel 100 Paket.

Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen oder abraten? Vielleicht habt Ihr auch noch was anderes. Mir ist wichtig das es kein Volumen gibt nachdem man herraub gestuft wird. 

Unity Media
Paket: 2play COMFORT 120
Internet Flatrate mit bis zu 120 Mbit/s
Bis zu 6 Mbit/s Upload
Festnetz-Flatrate

17,49 € *
die ersten 9 Monate, danach 27,49 €
ab dem 25. Monat 34,99 €  

die ersten 24 Moante 542,27€

Kabel Deutschland
Paket: Internet & Phone Kabel 100
100Mbit/s max. im Download
bis zu 6 Mbit/s im Upload
Festnetz-Flatrate

9,99 € *
die ersten 12 Monate, danach 34,99 €
ab dem 25. Monat 39,99 € 

die ersten 24 Moante 539,76€

Vodafone
Internet & Phone VDSL 50
50Mbit/s max. im Download
bis zu 10 Mbit/s im Upload
Festnetz-Flatrate

9,99 € *
die ersten 12 Monate, danach 34,99 €
ab dem 25. Monat 34,99 €

die ersten 24 Moante 539,76€

Ab dem 25 Monate kann ich den Vertrag ja immer kündigen. Preislich ist kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## XeT (13. Januar 2016)

Kabel ist halt Glückssache, die einen habe keine Probleme die nächsten massive. Und über Telefon nehmen sie sich vom Netz nicht wirklich was.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe bei Unitymedia 3Play Premium 200 und zu 99 % absolut keine Probleme. Auch über den Service konnte ich mich nie beklagen. Meistens kommt nach Bestellung schon 2 - 3 Tage später der Techniker. Von Vodafone kann ich nur abraten, da waren meine Eltern und hatten nur Stress mit denen.


----------



## donald93 (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich der Verfügbarkeit über Check24 vertrauen kann habe ich nicht viele Möglichkeiten.

Nur:
vodafone - sowohl nWo-Wolfpac berichtet vom schlechten Service, wie auch mein Arbeitskolleg, bei dem mit 3 Terminvereinbarungen kein Techniker kam 
telekom - teuer
o2 - bereits Kunde und nochmal weiter schauen

So schaut der aktuelle Stand aus. Welche Leitung benötige ich den?
Bisher arbeite ich mit Wlan an meinem PC und habe glaube ich eine 6000 Leitung bei meinen Eltern. 
Zum spielen reicht das aus, jedoch kann es auch schneller sein, daher dachte ich an 50000.

Ist das zu viel zu wenig oder was sagt Ihr?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn du wie du sagst viel streamst (Prime und andere Online Videotheken) dann sind 50000 schon angebracht.
Weniger würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Januar 2016)

Um bei prime in full hd zu strammen reichen 6MBit.....
16reichen theoretisch sogar für das 4k Streaming bei Amazon.


Ich selbst habe ne 60mbit Leitung (DSL hybrid) und bin da ganz zufrieden.
50mbit werden dir für absolut alles reichen.


Würde trotzdem zu Unitymedia greifen.....120mbit zu einem fairen preis


----------



## robbe (13. Januar 2016)

Er wohnt laut PLZ in Schleswig-Holstein, also nix Unitymedia. Über Kabel KD, über DSL die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## donald93 (14. Januar 2016)

Auch über Kabel Deutschland sieht es schlecht aus.

Echt traurig das man im Jahr 2016 noch nicht überall optimale Bedingugen hat. 
Zu fuß sind das vielleicht 5 Minuten und man ist in Hamburg.

Wird wohl O2 werden mit der 50000 Leitung. Was ich in Richtung payTV mache ist noch unklar.
amazonPrime soll zwar eine große Biblotehk haben, aber keine neueren Filme.
maxdome und Co. habe ich keine Erfahrungen
sky finde ich vom Umfang her echt gut, aber der Preis ist auch gut. Natürlich negativ gemeint.

Mir ist noch unklar ob ich bei O2 ein Volumen habe, wie beim Handy und das Internet danach gedrosselt wird oder es unbegrenzt ist.
Außerdem ist die Frage welche FRITZ!Box oder Co. ich verwenden sollte um guten Empfang zu erhalten. O2 bietet mir die FRITZ!Box 7490 an.


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2016)

Bei Amazon Prime kommen immer nur die neuen und schlechten Filme relativ schnell. Serien gibt es viele und gute!


----------



## ic3man1986 (14. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Prime kommen immer nur die neuen und schlechten Filme relativ schnell. Serien gibt es viele und gute!



Das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

Würde KD oder Unity nehmen. Bisher hatte ich mit Kabel die wenigsten Probleme... und shared medium sind sie alle...


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2016)

nuhll schrieb:


> und shared medium sind sie alle...



kommt immer drauf an bis wohin. Da hat Kabel echt das Nachsehen


----------



## D00msday (18. Januar 2016)

Ich wohne in der Stadt, bin bei der Telekom und kann dort nur gutes Berichten. Besser geht's einfach nicht! Top Leistung und Service in der Stadt (DSL+LTE), wie auf dem Dorf (LTE). Von Vodafone/Kabel Deutschland kann ich dir, wenn es um DSL und Service geht nur abraten! 
Mein Vormieter hatte nur Probleme bei Vodafone - er hatte 16 Mbit und bekam 2-8 Mbit. Vodafone/Kabel Deutschland scheißt auf Bestandskunden und lässt sie z. B. alte schwache Router mit neuen hohen Geschwindigkeiten betreiben, womit es dann natürlich Leistungstechnische Probleme gibt oder man wartet nachdem der Router kaputt ist einfach mal 2 Wochen bis ein Techniker da war, der erstmal verifizieren soll, dass das kaputte Gerät auch kaputt ist. Außerdem werden bei Vodafone/Kabel Deutschland die weiblichen Kunden für dumm verkauft und schlecht behandelt. 
1&1 bietet zumindest mit DSL auf dem Dorf mangelhafte Leistung, in der Stadt kenne ich persönlich niemanden bei 1&1. Nachdem ich einmal bei Alice war, würde ich niemals wieder zu diesem Betrügerverein gehen und o2/Alice komplett streichen. Soviel zu eigenen Erfahrungen.

Die Lügen der Systempresse (Bild, Connect, Springer Verlag etc) mit ihren gefaketen und gekauften "Testergebnissen" kannst du getrost ignorieren. 
Fakt ist, mit 41,6% Kundenanteil ist die Telekom nicht umsonst Marktführer. 1&1 dümpelt bei 14,1% herum und bekommt keine neuen Kunden mehr, Unitymedia bekommt mit momentan 10,1% immer mehr Kunden, Kabel Deutschland bekommt mit 9,3% keine neuen Kunden mehr seitdem Vodafone sie gekauft hat, Vodafone verliert schon seit Jahren immer mehr Kunden mit aktuell 9,1%, o2 verliert seitdem sie mit dem Betrügerverein Alice zusammen sind mit 6,9% auch immer mehr Kunden (kein Wunder) und die restlichen Anbieter teilen sich die 9,8%. 
Man kann also den Entwicklungen entnehmen, dass immer mehr Kunden zu Unitymedia gehen, ohne je wirklich wieder Kunden zu verlieren. (Quelle: Statista)


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

Mein Kabel (Unitymedia) läuft relativ problemfrei und wenn was ist, kommt der Techniker und bringt es in Ordnung.
Die Probleme gab es halt nur bei Umstelleungen.
Beim Einzug in die neue Wohnung musste der Hausanschluss erneuert werden und ich habe ne neue Leitung bekommen.
Bei der Umstellung auf 200Mbit/Horizon konnte auch der normale Techniker nichts machen, da es ein Problem am Strassenanschluss gab.
Hat mich aber nie was gekostet, dafür kostet es halt auch mit 80€ etwas mehr.


----------



## donald93 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich schau nochmal bei 1&1 und O2 genauer rein.
Ich berichte sobald genauers fest steht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Januar 2016)

na dann viel Spaß beim am falschen Ende sparen


----------



## donald93 (20. Januar 2016)

Gute Aussage wenn man selber nichts empfiehlt.
Was würdest du den selber nehmen?
Im Freundeskreis hat niemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit 1&1.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Januar 2016)

Na überlege mal wer das Netz baut, welches O2 und 1&1 nutzen. Dann geh doch gleich zu diesem Anbieter -> Telekom


----------



## JunglistMovement (21. Januar 2016)

Also Finger weg von KD/Vodafone? Ich sitz hier nämlich seit Jahren mit ner 16er DSL Leitung und VDSL ist hier nicht verfügbar. KD wär meine einzige Chance mehr Bandbreite zu kriegen (Unitymedia macht nichts in MZ)... laut dieser Telekom Ausbaukarte gibt's 50MBit zwei Straßen weiter -.-


----------



## Flautze (21. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Gute Aussage wenn man selber nichts empfiehlt.
> Was würdest du den selber nehmen?
> Im Freundeskreis hat niemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit 1&1.



Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang 1&1 in meiner Wohnung in Hamburg, und auch keine Probleme. von 16MBit kamen auch immer 16MBit an.

Telekom haben meine Eltern nicht so gute Erfahrung. Jahrelang (20-30 Jahre) dort Kunde, und dann vor 2 Jahren viel Mist gebaut. Seitdem KD, und bisher keine Probleme.

Vodafone hatte ich zu Studentenzeiten, aber auch nur, weil Alice richtig Mist gebaut hat (3- Monate ohne Telefon/Internet und dann hieß es - trotz vormaliger Bestätigung am Telefon - dass der Rufnummerübernahmeantrag nicht durch ist und wir nochmal neu beantragen müssen). Vodafone hatte dann 1 Woche nach Bestellung alle Geräte da und den Anschluss freigeschaltet...

Nördlich von Hamburg, also Norderstedt. Ist eventuell bei dir Wilhelm.tel möglich? (Müsste dann natürlich für die gesamte Hausgemeinschaft angeschafft werden, sonst machen die das glaube ich nicht)

Habe ich jetzt und kann mich bisher nicht beklagen. von 100 MBit kommen auch wirklich 100 MBit  (10-11 MB/s). Zahle im Eigenheim 45 EUR/Monat, für 100/20er Leitung inkl Digital Kabel und ISDN/3 Rufnummern+Flatrates.


----------



## Senikz (22. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann nur zu Vodafone raten hatte damals eine 2k Leitung und fast immer einen ping um die ~12ms das war unglaublich. 

Gibt auch ein Angebot das du dir VDSL 100 holst 12 Monate für 16k bezahlst und dann entscheidest was du am ende Möchtest

also im Grunde mehr für das gleiche Geld bekommen. Ich muss allerdings sagen das ich mit VDSL schlechtere pings habe als mit

z.B. denn genannten 2k oder 16k damals, ich denke das liegt aber auch an der Technik und nicht nur am Standort. Ich habe hier 

allerdings auch direkt in der Straße denn Kasten stehen! Wenn du direkt in der Stadt wohnst rate ich dir zu Telekom zu gehen.

Edit: Habe mit Vodafone auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht das mehr ankommt wie abgesprochen und habe regelmäßig neue

Router zu geschickt bekommen als Langjähriger Kunde sehr zufrieden. Bei 1&1 und Alice / 02 habe ich nur schlechtes Gehört!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2016)

Vodafone? Die wollten einem Freund letztens einen 2. Vertrag bzw Leitung andrehen weil er mit seiner jetzigen bei Vodafone immer Probleme hat. Doppelt hält ja besser. DSL-RAID 1 oder so


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2016)

Man wird zu jedem Anbieter Leute finden die Probleme haben. Ist ja auch logisch, wer zufrieden ist posaunt das für gewöhnlich nicht lautstark im Internet rum.


----------



## D00msday (22. Januar 2016)

Wir halten fest,  7 Menschen geben Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen und Nichtempfehlungen!

(Für- und Gegenstimmen miteinander verrechnet)
4 Empfehlungen für Unitymedia
1 für die Telekom
1 für Wilhelm.tel

1 gegen Vodafone/Kabel DE
2 gegen 1&1
3 gegen O2/Alice

Internet
60/3 MBit = 690,74€ Unitymedia
120/6 MBit = 729,74€ Unitymedia

Internet+Telefon
120/6 MBit 739,74€ Unitymedia
50/10 MBit + WLAN Flat weltweit 937,57€* Telekom
100/40 MBit +WLAN Flat weltweit 1.052,11€* Telekom

*Da gerade Arbeiten auf der Seite stattfinden, kann man nicht sehen, ob man das Modem momentan kostenlos oder für 4,95€ im Monat bekommt. 

Zusammenfassung:
Vom Preis her ist Unitymedia also billig und sie bieten auch "nur Internet" an, da ja heute eh jeder ne Allflat für ein paar Euro auf dem Smartphone hat. Bei der Telekom bekommt man dafür 3 Nummern und kann über das Smartphone über die 3 Nummern angerufen werden und kommunizieren. 
Bei Unitymedia ist man an den Kabelrouter mit wenig Funktionen und Leistung gebunden, bei der Telekom kann man sich auch z. B. für ein erstklassiges Netzwerk den Testsieger der Router mit weitaus mehr Funktionen und mehr Leistung holen.  Außerdem bekommt man bei der Telekom Hybrid-Internet, was bei vernünftiger LTE Anbindung noch mal doppelt so schnell sein kann (200/80 MBit) für einen geringen Aufpreis zum reinen VDSL (vor allem sicherer, falls die DSL Leitung mal ausfallen sollte, technische Einbrüche zu verzeichnen sein sollten oder im schlimmsten Fall das Stromnetz ausfällt und man einen Generator im Keller hat xD) und es gibt ebenfalls für einen geringen Aufpreis 200 Mbit Glasfaser.
Bei Unitymedia bzw. Kabelanbietern hat man entgegen des Werbeversprechens mit langsameren Leistungen zu kämpfen. Hier macht der Begriff "bis zu x MBit" mehr Sinn, da das Kabelnetz im Gegensatz zum Kupfernetz schlecht ausgebaut und überlastet ist. Da Kabelanbieter geringere Preise anbieten gehen natürlich immer mehr Leute zu Kabelanbietern. Dadurch entstehen Versorgungslücken und das Netz wird immer langsamer, da die Anbieter natürlich nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung haben im Gegensatz zur Telekom, die sogar zu 1/3 aus Staatseigentum besteht. Dies spiegelt sich in den geringen Uploadraten der Anbieter wieder - wer mehr Leistung im Upload erübrigen kann, hat auch mehr Leistung zur Verfügung. So können 120 MBit dann je mehr Nutzer im Stadtviertel bei Unitymedia sind auch 60-100 werden, besonders zu "Stoßzeiten". Des Weiteren müssen die Kabelanbieter also den Ausbau vorantreiben und neue Knoten bauen, Server herrichten etc., was zur Folge hat, dass dann mal 1 bis 1,5 Jahre lang das Internet für einige plötzlich nur noch Störungen und Geschwindigkeitseinbußen aufweist (selbst schon erlebt bei Kabel Deutschland, dem "größten Kabelnetz" - aus langsamen 32Mbit wurden plötzlich 8-20 MBit ab Mittags, weil die Stadtzeitung sich der Sache angenommen hat, dass einige in ärmeren Stadtvierteln wenig Leistung hatten und durch den Neubau dann fortan jedes Stadtviertel über ein halbes Jahr hinweg mit dem Problem zu kämpfen hatte). Es ist also eher eine Glücksfrage, bei welchem Anbieter die Leute in der Umgebung sind. Zum Anderen kommt es darauf an, welchem Anbieter der Verteiler gehört - momentan ist an diesen Orten z. B.  VDSL nur von genau diesem Anbieter möglich, da der Verteiler dann genau diesem Anbieter gehört. Solange z. B. eine Telekomwerbung an dem Verteiler in deiner Nähe steht, bekommst du nur die volle Leistung von der Telekom. Bei den anderen Anbietern stellt sich das etwas schwieriger dar, da diese oftmals die Verteiler nicht bewerben und man im Endeffekt überhaupt nicht weiß, wem dieser nun gehört - ob nun der Telekom oder Vodafone oder wem auch immer.
Unitymedia wirbt mit Preis- und Downloadgeschwindigkeit, Telekom wirbt (Geschwindigkeits)Leistung, Service und Extras - so kommen dann die Preise zustande.

Fazit bisher:

Mach dich schlau über deine Umgebung 

Wohnst du in einem eher ärmeren Viertel in dem jeder auf den Cent schaut, dann ist die Chance sehr hoch, dass die günstigen Anbieter keine Leistung bringen können. Wohnst du in einem eher reicheren Viertel, so ist die Chance hoch, dass dort mehrere Leute bei der Telekom mit sehr hoher Leistung sind, aber auch die günstigen Anbieter eine hohe Leistung kriegen können, da mehr Kapazitäten frei für sie sind.

Mach dich schlau über deine Nachbarschaft

Schau dir an welche Anbieter deine Nachbarn und deine Nachbarschaft benutzen. Je mehr "günstige" Anbieter im WLAN Netz zu finden sind (z.b. o2, Vodafone, 1&1, Kabel Deutschland Hotspot), desto höher ist Chance, dass du bei einem von diesen weniger Leistung bekommst. Frag auch einfach mal deine Nachbarn, bei welchen Anbietern die sind, wenn es nicht aus dem WLAN ersichtlich ist. Jeder Anbieter hat eine bestimmte Modellkennung, solange diese nicht verändert wurde.

Unitymedia = 1/3 weniger Preis, momentan die meisten Kabelkunden trotz kleinerem Kabelnetz im Gegensatz zu Vodafone/KD (Achtung!=weniger Kapazitäten)
Telekom = 1/3 mehr Leistung fürs Geld

Nun zu Wilhelm.tel:
Da sich bei Wilhelm.tel die Störungen häufen und das mittlerweile täglich und in einem so kleinen Gebiet wie Hamburg, denke ich, dass gerade ein Netzausbau dort stattfindet mit einhergehenden zu niedrigen Kapazitäten. Ich würde also noch nicht auf sie setzen. Erst wenn der Ausbau erfolgt ist.

Man gut, dass das nicht meine Entscheidung ist


----------



## Senikz (22. Januar 2016)

Gibt es denn überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für denn aktuellen Standort genauere Information zu bekommen im Internet


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (22. Januar 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Beim letzten Umzug wurde mir bei diversen Anbietern laut Internet suggeriert das ne 16000er DSL-Leitung verfügbar wäre. Nach einigen Telefonaten war klar das ich hier nur ne 6000er bekommen würde. Letztendlich habe ich mich für Kabel Deutschland entschieden, da wenigstens ein Kabelanschluss in der Wohnung war und das Angebot dazu noch günstig. Mit KD hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme und bin eigentlich zufrieden mit denen, nur der Kundenservice ist teilweise echt verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## robbe (23. Januar 2016)

Man kanns auch übertreiben...



D00msday schrieb:


> Bei Unitymedia ist man an den Kabelrouter mit wenig Funktionen und  Leistung gebunden, bei der Telekom kann man sich auch z. B. für ein  erstklassiges Netzwerk den Testsieger der Router mit weitaus mehr  Funktionen und mehr Leistung holen.


Bei den Routern hast du soweit recht, die Standard Dinger sind tatsächlich meistens Schrott. Wenn man wenigstens was halbwegs vernünftiges will, muss man sich die Fritzbox dazubuchen.



> Bei Unitymedia bzw. Kabelanbietern hat man entgegen des  Werbeversprechens mit langsameren Leistungen zu kämpfen. Hier macht der  Begriff "bis zu x MBit" mehr Sinn, da das Kabelnetz im Gegensatz zum  Kupfernetz schlecht ausgebaut und überlastet ist.


Wohl eher genau andersrum. Wenn ich ein schlechtes, steinzeitliches Netz sehen will, geh ich den Keller und tippe einmal den APL der Telekom an. In der Regel fällt dann der Deckel ab und die Klingeldrähte springen einem entgegen. So eine Kabelanlage und auch die Technologie dahinter, finde ich deutlich "futuristischer".  Zudem bekommst du bei Kabel, mit einer Ausnahme, immer die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit, da hier durch vernünftig geschirmte leitungen und Verstärker in jedem Haus die Signalstärke und Qualität aufrecht erhalten wird. Die besagte Ausnahme bilden dann lediglich die Segementüberlastungen, welche aber im Internet immer viel schlimmer geredet werden, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.



> Dadurch entstehen Versorgungslücken und das Netz wird immer langsamer,  da die Anbieter natürlich nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung haben im  Gegensatz zur Telekom, die sogar zu 1/3 aus Staatseigentum besteht. Dies  spiegelt sich in den geringen Uploadraten der Anbieter wieder - wer  mehr Leistung im Upload erübrigen kann, hat auch mehr Leistung zur  Verfügung. So können 120 MBit dann je mehr Nutzer im Stadtviertel bei  Unitymedia sind auch 60-100 werden, besonders zu "Stoßzeiten". Des  Weiteren müssen die Kabelanbieter also den Ausbau vorantreiben und neue  Knoten bauen, Server herrichten etc., was zur Folge hat, dass dann mal 1  bis 1,5 Jahre lang das Internet für einige plötzlich nur noch Störungen  und Geschwindigkeitseinbußen aufweist



Mal abgesehen davon, das der geringe Upload bei Kabel rein garnichts mit dem Ausbau des Netztes sondern mit dem verwendetem DOCSIS Protokoll zu tun hat, wird auch hier regelmäßig in den Ausbau investiert. Ich lebe hier im bevölkerungsreichtes Teil des Landes und würde sagen, das vielleicht grade mal 5% der Meldungen von Speedproblemem tatsächlich Netzabhängig sind. Der Rest liegt am Endkunden. Und sollte es sich nachweislich tatsächlich um eine Überlastung handeln, ist der Ausbau meistens schon im Gange, oder das Problem zumindestens bekannt. Zudem ist es völliger Blödsinn, das bei einem Ausbau die Dienste über Monate oder Jahre hinweg beeinträchtigt sind. Sowas geschieht im Hintergrund, der eigentliche Split des Segments dauert nur wenige Minuten.

Ich kann hier natürlich nur von "meinem" Anbieter sprechen, sicher gibt es auch starke Unterschiede bei den Anderen. Desweiteren gibt es sicherlich auch immer wieder Kunden, die einfach nur Pech haben und bei denen tatsächlich alles schlecht läuft. Diese sind aber, wie bei allen Anbietern nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtkundschaft.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Die besagte Ausnahme bilden dann lediglich die Segementüberlastungen, welche aber im Internet immer viel schlimmer geredet werden, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.



Das ist nicht so ganz richtig. Wenn bei uns die Leute nach Feierabend zu Hause sind, dann geht meine Bandbreite bei UM von 200.000 tagsüber auf 60.000-80.000 in den Abendstunden herunter. Bei meinem Schwager, der mitten in der Stadt wohnt, sogar auf nur ~16.000. Je nachdem wo man wohnt und wie viele Leute in der Umgebung Kabelinternet gleichzeitig nutzen, kann es zu empfindlichen Reduzierungen der Bandbreite kommen.


----------



## robbe (23. Januar 2016)

Klar kann es das geben, dennoch sind es im großen und ganzen trotzdem nur Einzelfälle. Auch hängt es nicht zwingend davon ab, wie dicht das Gebiet besiedelt ist, in dem wohnt. Oft sehe ich sogar das Gegenteil. In Großstädten umfassen die Segmente meist nur wenige Häuserblocks und sind teilweise nur gering ausgelastet. Auf dem Land hingegen hängen gerne mal mehrere Dörfer oder kleine Städte in einem Segment und diese sind dann auch schonmal ordentlich ausgelastet.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass es nur Einzelfälle sind...Dafür hört man das zu oft, sei es im Bekanntenkreis, oder im Internet.
Von den mittlerweile diversen Stabilitätsproblemen im Netz von UM will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. In den vergangenen Tagen verging nicht einer (!), an dem nicht das Netz mal ausfiel. Manchmal nur ein paar Minuten, manchmal auch ein paar Stunden ohne Telefon, Internet (und TV). Extrem ärgerlich.


----------



## robbe (23. Januar 2016)

Solche massiven Problem sind meistens regional und oft auf diverse Störeinflüsse zurückzuführen, die ins Netz gelangen. Sowas kann leider auch mal etwas dauern, bis die Ursache gefunden und behoben ist. In welchem Gebiet wohnst du?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

NRW, Stolberg (Kreis Aachen).
Ich bin seit fast zehn Jahren Internetkunde bei UM (früher Ish). Und viele Jahre war es wirklich super. Die Bandbreite stimmte eigentlich immer und das Netz war stabil. Gelegentliche Ausfälle können natürlich immer und bei jedem Anbieter passieren. Das war bei UM nicht anders.
Aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich zum Haare raufen, denn die Probleme haben wie beschrieben erheblich zugenommen. Keine Ahnung wo da der Wurm drin ist, aber es ist halt sehr unbefriedigend, wenn man immer wieder Zuhause und im Büro auf das Smartphone als Hotspot ausweichen muss, weil es wieder einen Ausfall bei UM gibt.
Es mag sein, dass das ein regionales Problem ist. Worauf ich damit auch nur hinweisen möchte, ist dass Kabelinternet durchaus Probleme machen kann. Wenn es funktioniert wie es soll, ist es klasse. Ich wechsle aber jetzt trotzdem erstmal zur Telekom.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Also nachdem bei uns im Haus und der Strassenanschluss erneuert wurde, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit Internet oder TV. 
Sich beschweren das man zuwenig Leistung hat kann man immer, aber wenn der Hausanschluss 20 Jahre alt ist, dann ist das manchmal auch kein Wunder. 
Die meisten beklagen sich immer nur, aber mal den Anbieter anrufen das der mal nen Techniker rausschickt, das ist meist nicht drin.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Unser Kabel-Hausanschluss ist neu.
Und was nutzt mir ein Techniker, wenn das Netz (immer wieder) ausfällt und sich bei allestörungen.de die Meldungen über einen Netzausfall häufen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Was heisst denn immer wieder?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Bei uns vergeht keine Woche mehr in der nicht an einem Tag, manchmal auch an mehreren Tagen die Woche, das UM Netz ausfällt. Das ist extrem nervig. Und das geht mittlerweile seit Monaten so.


----------



## donald93 (23. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

UM ist bei mir nicht verfügbar. Ich wohne am Rande von Hamburg in Ammersbek.

Beim Router habe ich bereits eine FritzBox bestellt.

Telekom ist natürlich das Luxus Paket und am besten. Aber was bekomme ich da für welchen Preis im Vergleich zu KD, 1&1 oder O2.

Ich möchte sicher maxdome nutzen. Oder eine gleichwertige Alternative. Das wohnen hier ist auch schon teuer und da kann ich nicht einfach 50-70 Euro. Ich habe mit 35€ im Monat gerechnet und könne maximal 50€ ausgeben. Hier müsste jedoch alles dabei sein, auch maxdome oder Co.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Januar 2016)

Was du davon hast? Du bekommst ne stabile Leitung.


----------



## donald93 (24. Januar 2016)

Bloody deine Antworten sind immer sehr hilfreich


----------



## Fireb0ng (24. Januar 2016)

Ich kann folgendes dazu sagen:
Meine bekannten angeblich null Probleme über Coaxkabel

Bei uns erstes Haus (aufm Dorf).
Nur Störungen und Probleme vom Signal. Im Haus alles in Ordnung, da der Rest von der Straße keine Probleme hat hatte die Firma keine Lust die Straße aufzumachen. Sprich zu teuer für einen KUNDEN 

Jetziges Haus ( in einer "Stadt")
Erst Probleme immer bei nässe oder Regen, 3 mal rückte ein andere Techniker an dem letzten viel der vergammelte Hausanschluss an der Außenwand auf. -> getauscht Ruhe für 3 Wochen. Dann fing die Fritzbox an hat sich unterschiedlich oft resetet am Tag -> wurde ausgetauscht da er mal ein Fehler am Netzteil gab. Nach 2 Monaten geht die ..... wieder los diesmal verschwindet das Eingangssignal

Fazit für mich nie wieder über das Coaxkabel, meiner Meinung viel zu anfällig und wenn man den falschen Techniker erwischt viel zu lange Fehlersuche.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Bloody deine Antworten sind immer sehr hilfreich



Immer wieder gern 

Coax ist ein shared Medium und macht immer wieder Probleme. KD ist auch gar nicht so günstig wie man immer denkt. Die lassen sich echt jeden Scheiß bezahlen.
Alles was über Kupfer der Telekom läuft und nicht Telekom ist, wird auf Dauer Probleme machen. Hier muss die Telekom nur die physikalische Leitung bereitstellen. Trennungsbedingungen und Übersprechen interessiert bei einer TAL nicht. Kann also sein, dass die DSL-Anschlüsse sich gegenseitig "wegdrücken". Nur die Telekom schaltet mit entsprechend Frequenzabstand im Kabel.


----------



## donald93 (25. Januar 2016)

Auf was muss ich den achten wenn es Telekom wird?

Direkt im Laden alles regeln, Internet oder vielleicht Check24.de?
50000 Leitung ist klar. Gibt es bei der Telekom jetzt DSL und VDSL oder bieten diese nur noch VDSL an?

Im Grunde ist es ja egal was ich von beiden nehme, bei beiden sollten ja keine Verbindungsschwierigkeiten entstehen?

Telekom bietet auch HD Sender und Co an, für welches Paket würdet Ihr euch entscheiden oder direkt sky oder maxdome?
Ich möchte gern beispielhaft 20,00€ zahlen und dafür HD Sender haben und möglichst aktuelle und bekannte Filme schauen.

Bei maxdome muss ich jeden Film den ich schaue zum Grundpreis extra zahlen, das finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## donald93 (26. Januar 2016)

Heute war ich beim telekom Shop und habe mich beraten lassen.

Magenta Zuhause M bekomme ich für knapp 30,00€, ab den 13 Monat für 34,00€.

Ich habe aktuell noch offene Fragen zum Thema Entertain, maxdome und co.
Entertain kostet 9,95€ im Monat incl. Media Receiver. 
- Ist das mtl kündbar oder hat es eine Vertragslaufzeit?
- Damit habe ich automatisch viele Sender in HD?
- Wie schaut es mit Filmen aus?

Aktuell verstehe ich Entertain so das es mir die Sender in HD zeigt ich aber für einzelne Filme wieder zahlen muss.
Ich selber brauch keine HD Sender sondern eher Filme, somit sollte maxdome besser sein?


----------



## D00msday (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn du bei der Telekom eine Anmeldung machst, dann mach es online, da du online einen 10% Bonus auf das erste Jahr bekommst.


----------



## donald93 (28. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info. Ich werde alles über meinen Arbeiteber machen. Somit bekomme ich noch ein par % mehr.

Was ist die perfekte Lösungen zu den Filmen jetzt?


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Januar 2016)

Nein, HD sind sonderkonditionen . Gibt das kleine und das große HD Paket was man dazubuchen kann. Entertain ist NICHT monatlich kündbar ! Wenn du aufs Geld schaust überleg dir ob du entertain brauchst, denn maxdome kommt ja noch als separater Kostenpunkt dazu


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Nein, HD sind sonderkonditionen



Nein, HD ist keine Sonderkondition.
Bei Standard Entertain gibt es über zwanzig HD Sender, bei Entertain Premium (was ich empfehlen würde) gibt es noch zusätzliche.

Senderliste - In Entertain enthaltene Sender | Telekom

Dazu gibt es noch Einzelpakete für 6,95 pro Paket/Monat zusätzlich (monatlich kündbar) mit vielen Pay TV Sendern.

TV-Sender | Telekom

HD ist in allen Tarifen und Paketen grundsätzlich enthalten.



> Aktuell verstehe ich Entertain so das es mir die Sender in HD zeigt ich aber für einzelne Filme wieder zahlen muss.
> Ich selber brauch keine HD Sender sondern eher Filme, somit sollte maxdome besser sein?



Na ja, was erwartest du?

Die Verwertung bei Filmen sieht grob so aus:

Kino > DVD / Blu-ray / Digital (Einzelkauf oder digital leihen für 4-6 €) > Pay TV (z.B. Sky) > Free TV / Streaming (Maxdome, Netflix, Amazon)

Heißt, je aktueller, desto teurer. Bei den Streaming Diensten laufen also NICHT die aktuellsten Filme als Teil des monatlichen Abos. Welcher Dienst dir von der Auswahl her am meisten zusagt, musst du dir anschauen. Am günstigsten ist Amazon.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Januar 2016)

Ok , das sind Sender die kaum einer schaut in HD , die öffentlich rechtlichen. Für weitere auch private braucht man das Premium Paket wo dann 47 Sender in HD sind was aber 10 Euro Aufpreis sind


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ok , das sind Sender die kaum einer schaut in HD , die öffentlich rechtlichen.



 Nur weil du sie nicht schaust heißt das nicht, dass andere sie ebenfalls nicht schauen. Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen  
So laufen beispielsweise auf ZDF Neo hervorragende Serien als Deutschland Premiere (Orphan Black, Broadchurch, The Fall, Ripper Street usw.)
Und ein Tatort lockt immer noch Millionen Deutsche abendlich vor den Fernseher.



> Für weitere auch private braucht man das Premium Paket wo dann 47 Sender in HD sind was aber 10 Euro Aufpreis sind



Wo sind das denn 10 € Aufpreis? Premium kostet aktuell für 24 Monate genauso viel wie Standard Entertain, danach 5 € mehr.

DSL, VDSL, Glasfaser Angebote und Tarife | Telekom


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Januar 2016)

Toll. Der TE wollte glaub nicht mehr als um die 50 Euro ausgeben wenn ich das richtig verstanden hatte , lieber weniger  . Mit deinem Paket landet er bei ca 50 Euro, weil Receaver und speedport werden ja gemietet per monatlichen Aufpreis . Ohne speedport und mit eigenem Gerät liegt er bei ca 45 Euro wenn er entertain Premium nimmt. Normal entertain ohne Premium Immernoch 40 oder 45 Euro. Auf den Preis muss er sein immerwieder genanntes maxdome zu rechnen .


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2016)

Ähm, eigentlich habe ich nur deine Fehlinformationen hier korrigiert, dass "HD Sonderkonditionen" bei Entertain sind, denn das ist genauso falsch, wie dass Entertain Premium 10 € extra kostet.


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Januar 2016)

Ähm im Normalfall kostet Premium 9,95 Euro , im Rahmen einer Aktion zur Zeit für 2 Jahre 4,95 Euro und danach wieder 9,95 Euro. Ich gehen auch nicht von mir aus was die öffentlich rechtlichen angeht, ich denke schon das man da von der Masse sprechen kann das in der Regel die öffentlich rechtlichen nur Schund senden , Filme die keiner braucht usw . Die Masse wird wohl eher die privaten schauen. Der TE legt zB wert auf maxdome , also Filme usw. Im übrigen ja viele die über solche Portale streamen und ich denke das da wenig wert auf ZDF und Konsorten gelegt wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Januar 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ähm im Normalfall kostet Premium 9,95 Euro , im Rahmen einer Aktion zur Zeit für 2 Jahre 4,95 Euro und danach wieder 9,95 Euro. Ich gehen auch nicht von mir aus was die öffentlich rechtlichen angeht, ich denke schon das man da von der Masse sprechen kann das in der Regel die öffentlich rechtlichen nur Schund senden , Filme die keiner braucht usw . Die Masse wird wohl eher die privaten schauen. Der TE legt zB wert auf maxdome , also Filme usw. Im übrigen ja viele die über solche Portale streamen und ich denke das da wenig wert auf ZDF und Konsorten gelegt wird.



Echt jetzt? So langsam wird es anstrengend. Du hast Folgendes geschrieben:

"Ok , das sind Sender die kaum einer schaut in HD , die öffentlich rechtlichen. Für weitere auch private braucht man das Premium Paket wo dann 47 Sender in HD sind was aber 10 Euro Aufpreis sind"

Und das ist falsch. Entertain Premium kostet verglichen zu Entertain Standard regulär (ohne Rabatte) 5 € Aufpreis.
Gib doch einfach zu, dass du dich vertan hast, und gut ist.



> Ich gehen auch nicht von mir aus was die öffentlich rechtlichen angeht, ich denke schon das man da von der Masse sprechen kann das in der Regel die öffentlich rechtlichen nur Schund senden , Filme die keiner braucht usw .



Nein, was sowas angeht kann man keinesfalls automatisch von der Masse sprechen, nur weil es gerade der eigenen Meinung entspricht. Ich schaue auch nicht oft die Öffentlich Rechtlichen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass viele Sendungen und Filme die dort laufen  (Sport nicht zu vergessen) ein sehr großes Publikum finden. Als Beispiel eben der gute alte Tatort.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. Januar 2016)

Ja ich habe mich geirrt und die die HD sparversion sind im Paket inklusive. Das Premium HD Paket kostet zur Zeit 4,95 Euro zusätzlich wobei der reguläre Preis bei 9,95 liegt. Der reguläre Preis würde theoretisch nach 2 Jahren wieder anfallen . 
Unabhängig davon kann ich aber sagen für das was der TE gerne hätte man mit fast 49 Euro ( Tarif, Premium , Receaver,speedport) to much ist , würde man kein Premium dazu wählen liegt der Kunde noch bei gut 45 Euro . Dazu kommt maxdome oder welchen Streaming Dienst man auch hat . 
Denke in diesem Fall sollte der TE die Doppel flat nehmen , sich eine Fritze 7360 oder schießen und gut. Dann geht man der elendigen speedport Miete noch aus dem Weg.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja, so könnte er es machen, wenn es ihm vornehmlich um Streaming geht.


----------



## donald93 (2. Februar 2016)

Wie man sieht ist es alles nicht so einfach.
Ich werd zuerst maxdome nehmen und mal schauen wie es mir zusagt, da ich es jederzeit kündigen kann.
Vielleicht kommt dann noch ein HD Paket dazu, aber jetzt am Anfang schaue ich erstmal auf den Preis.


----------



## D00msday (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde eher zu Amazon Prime raten. Das kostet nur 50€ im Jahr! Im Fernsehen (Entertain Gedöns, Sky etc.) läuft eh nur Schmunz außer ein mal im Monat oder so ein interessanter Film auf Pro7 und Co., der auch ohne HD gekommen wäre - dafür muss man kein Geld ausgeben.
Auf den HD Fernsehsendern läuft der selbe Schmunz in HD, dafür braucht man keine 120€ im Jahr bei irgendeinem Internetanbieter oder 480€ (+Einzelkäufe für Filme und Serien) bei Sky ausgeben. Dann lieber 50€ ein mal im Jahr und man kann alte+neue Filme, Serien etc. so oft und lange sehen wie man will, von jedem Gerät aus. Neue Filme die auf Bluray etc. herauskommen, kommen bei Amazon zeitgleich raus und sind dann oft schon eine Woche bis ein paar Wochen später kostenlos drin.

Netflix, Maxdome und so als Internet-TV sind da schon teurer als Amazon und man bekommt dort auch nicht die Prime Konditionen (VIP bzw. vergünstigte Käufe jeden Tag, Premiumversand bzw. wenn ich heute was kaufe ist es morgen mittag da, man kann als Prime Mitglied entscheiden, welche Serien produziert werden). Bei den neueren Produktionen gibt es mit "X-Ray" eine Funktion, in der die Schauspieler der jeweiligen Szene + Zusatzinformationen und die Musik die dort gespielt wird angezeigt wird und kann die Musikliste herunterschalten wie Kapitel. Man kann bei den meisten Filmen und Serien die Sprache ändern und das in 5.1 Sound. Wenn man also mal n schönes Lied hört, das man noch nicht kannte muss man nicht erst recherchieren. Es gibt Untertitel (ist wohl eh nur was für Gehörlose). Wenn man einen Film oder eine Serie nicht zu Ende geschaut hat, merkt sich Amazon diese Stelle und fängt beim nächsten Mal ein paar Sekunden davor wieder an. Man kann sich Schaulisten erstellen in der man seine Favoriten speichert.
Das Angebot ist riesig, vielfältig und erneuert sich ständig. Wenn es mal eine Serie oder einen Film (egal ob alt oder neu) nicht gibt, kann es sein, dass es ihn nächste Woche schon wieder kostenlos gibt. Vom Unterhaltungswert, der Qualität und der Auswahl her ist Amazon Prime also super! Man kann sich dort satt sehen und das für einen extrem niedrigen Preis.

Wenn ich entscheiden müsste würde ich entweder 

zu Amazon:
+ 49€ im Jahr (=4,08€ pro Monat)
+ top Bildqualität (FHD, UHD mit HDR)
+ top Soundqualität (5.1, Originalton)
+ riesiges Angebot an Filmen und Serien
Offlinemodus
+ Kann an jedem Gerät (auch parallel oder zeitversetzt) geschaut werden
+ Premiumversand
+ Onlinespeicher
+ günstigere Einkäufe

zu Netflix:
- 96€ im Jahr (FHD, =8€ im Monat)
- 144€ im Jahr (UHD, =12€ im Monat)
+ super Bildqualität (FHD, UHD ohne HDR)
+ top Soundqualität (5.1, Originalton)
+ riesiges Angebot an Filmen und Serien

Da ich den dreifachen Preis für UHD und dann nicht mal mit HDR nicht ausgeben würde, ich zum Beispiel in der Badewanne auch gern Filme und Serien schaue oder auf Reisen, bin ich halt bei Amazon und profitiere noch von den anderen zahlreichen Dienstleistungen und Boni. Netflix ist an sich aber im Gesamtpaket besser als Maxdome, Sky und Watchever. Sky kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen, da zu teuer für zu wenig Leistung.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich bevorzuge auch Amazon. Meine persönlich Rangliste sieht so aus:

1. Amazon

2. Netflix

3. Maxdome


----------



## Malc0m (2. Februar 2016)

Was ich bei Entertain von der Telekom einfach besser finde, gegenüber Kabel. Das man nicht für jeden TV Gerät alles extra dazubuchen muss, wenn man nicht die Smartcard immer wechseln möchte.
Bei Entertain wird alles auf die Leitung geschaltet, und es ist egal ob man dahinter 1,2,3 oder wieviele TV Geräte laufen hat.
Selbst Sky ist so, was zwar glaub ich nicht so gewollt ist von Sky aber technisch garnicht anders umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, das ist ein Grund warum ich von Kabel auf Entertain wechsle, obwohl ich dann weniger Bandbreite habe. So kann ich dann wenigstens in jedem Zimmer alle meine Pay TV Pakete schauen.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Februar 2016)

Ist bei mir ähnlich, und das obwohl ich die blöden Kabelanschlussgebüren im Hausgeld drin hab und zur Zeit nur ne kleine 25iger Leitung wieder hab.
Auch die ganze Videorecorder Funktion , jedes Gerät greift drauf zu und ist an jedem TV abrufbar ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2016)

Das funktioniert aber nur mit Smart-TVs mit per USB angeschlossener Festplatte?!


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Februar 2016)

Der MediaReceiver hat ne 500GB Platte und auf die greifen alle per LAN zu


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Also mit Horizon Go kann ich aufm Handy, PC etc gucken.
Was mit den Aufnahmen auf der Platte ist weiss ich nicht, da ich das noch nie ausprobiert habe.
Läuft ja im Prinzip alles über den Horizon Recorder und Smartcard gibts da nicht mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2016)

Mit Horizon Go kann man keine Aufnahmen von der Festplatte anschauen. Und natürlich hat auch Horizon eine Smartcard, diese ist allerdings fest verbaut - oder virtuell, wenn man so will. Das ist sogar einer der größten Nachteile von Horizon. Früher konnte man seine Smartcard auch in einem anderen Receiver verwenden, z.B. an einem zweiten Fernseher, und konnte dann seine Pay TV Pakete schauen. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Die Smartcardnummer kann man übrigens im Kundencenter nachschauen.
Beim Kabelfernsehen bei Unitymedia ist es nun mal so, dass man für jedes weitere Fernsehgerät, wenn man nicht analog schauen möchte, eine weitere Smartcard benötigt, und wenn man dann auch noch seine Pay TV Pakete schauen möchte, dann muss man diese wieder extra dazubuchen und extra bezahlen. Gleiches gilt für Sky (Zweitkarte 9,90). All diese Nachteile hat man bei Entertain nicht.


----------



## robbe (3. Februar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Beim Kabelfernsehen bei Unitymedia ist es nun mal so, dass man für jedes weitere Fernsehgerät, wenn man nicht analog schauen möchte, eine weitere Smartcard benötigt, und wenn man dann auch noch seine Pay TV Pakete schauen möchte, dann muss man diese wieder extra dazubuchen und extra bezahlen. Gleiches gilt für Sky (Zweitkarte 9,90). All diese Nachteile hat man bei Entertain nicht.



Man muss nur für Pay TV extra bezahlen. Der Normale Kabelanschluss deckt Analog, Digital und Öffentliche Rechtliche in HD ab.


----------



## freezy94 (3. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein Kabel (Unitymedia) läuft relativ problemfrei und wenn was ist, kommt der Techniker und bringt es in Ordnung.
> Die Probleme gab es halt nur bei Umstelleungen.
> Beim Einzug in die neue Wohnung musste der Hausanschluss erneuert werden und ich habe ne neue Leitung bekommen.
> Bei der Umstellung auf 200Mbit/Horizon konnte auch der normale Techniker nichts machen, da es ein Problem am Strassenanschluss gab.
> Hat mich aber nie was gekostet, dafür kostet es halt auch mit 80€ etwas mehr.



Wir sind von Telekom DSL auf Unitymedia umgestiegen und haben irgendwie nur Probleme gehabt.

Erst ist die Installation des Verstärkers nicht möglich und es sollte der verlegte Anschluss auf unsere Kosten zurückgebaut werden - weil angeblich eine Potentialausgleichschiene fehlt (ist vorhanden...).
Nachdem ich das dann doch durchgekriegt habe, dass die Schiene in Ordnung ist, war der Techniker da, hat die Connect Box angeschlossen - aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Netz. 
Jetzt kommt heute der Techniker - hoffentlich läuft es dann...


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Man muss nur für Pay TV extra bezahlen. Der Normale Kabelanschluss deckt Analog, Digital und Öffentliche Rechtliche in HD ab.



 Ja, und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Als TV Kunde ist man bei UM ziemlich gea..... Den Kabel-Anschluss bezahlt man extra, der HD Ausbau geht schleppend (ÖR, SKY..), Pay TV kostet an jedem weiteren TV Gerät extra und dazu ein Receiver, mit einer fest verbauten Smartcard, dessen UI gelinde gesagt eine Katastrophe ist.


----------

